# Researching on Culinary Schools



## kiel (Mar 21, 2005)

Good day to all here in ChefTalk! I was wondering on what was the better culinary school in terms of teaching and all other criteria, is it the CIA or JWU? 

In the CIA, is it worth taking the Associate Degree or go on with the Bachelor Degree? I heard that the teachers in Business Management aren't as good because they just started. I might be wrong but I want to ask for some comments regarding the teaching and the capacity of homework. 

Lastly, how is the social life between the two schools?  

I guess that's it. Any comments would help a lot  Thanks!


----------



## ccase39 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have been a line cook for 4 years and have researched culinary schools for the last 10 until I recently began taking classes in Charlotte at J&W.

J$W focuses more on PUMPING out corporate level chefs hotels, Compass Group etc. The actual culinary program is kind of a joke, and it seems they will let anyone attend 95% of my classmates do not have a clue and will never set foot in a real kitchen. On the bright side J&W does focus extensively on the buissines aspect of the profession. They have a nice bachelors program which involves a 2 yr culanary lab associats degree and a 2 yr food and beverage course focusing on food cost, marketing, management, purchasing, etc. The new campus is probably the number one facility in the world right now with brand new state of the art equipment.

CIA focuses more on the actual cooking part of the profession, has its own fully operational open to the public restaurant which probably helps weed out the clueless.It is a very well respected school among professionals as well as the general public. Ive never attended but I have worked for and with some older graduates who were phenominal but the curriculum has changed to accomadate the hoards of eager applicants and I have been disappointed with some of the newer graduates.
All in all work in the buisiness for 2 years first then decide. Culinary school means nothing they will all give you a good grasp of the fundamentals and a degree that does carry weight. Ultimatly its how you apply these skills, how passionate, how reliable, and how resiliant you are in the face of adversity that will determine your success or faliure. Just make sure this is really what you want to do. Get a job in the best restaurant you can while your in school. If you cant handle work and class at the same time for 2-4 years your in the wrong buisiness. Good luck


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I can't help but notice you only mentioned CIA & JWU. Have you considered NECI or, perhaps, a community college? Just a thought. 
I can tell you that the experience I have had with New England Culinary Institute has been the most worthwhile food learning time that I have ever had. 
Best of luck with whatever road you choose to follow!


----------



## chefb (Sep 15, 2004)

Coming from J&W I can agree that they do allow alot kids in there. They have have no clue as to what it's like in the real world. I don't agree that should be a reflection on the school. They have a solid ciriculum and good chef instrutors. They do focus on the business end a bit more. Do not waste your money on the 4 year culinary program. Get a degree in business or Hotel Management. Everyone I have spoken to that was in the C4 program. Was very dissapointed with cooking aspect of it.

CIA is a wonderful school. I can't say much about it because I haven't been there. I have worked with a few CIA grads and can say they didn't know there head from there ***. Does that mean it's a terrible school. By all means no. You get out what you put into school. If your there to learn then fine. Going there to waste mom and dads money. Very stupid decision on that persons part.

I teach currently and can say. That just about every top school has the same basic program. They are all certified by the ACF. Believe me it's not a simple process to get accredited by them. You bring the passion for the business and the school will feed that passion


----------



## student (Mar 28, 2005)

List of good Culinary schools.
1CIA
2.FCI
3. J&W
4. AI in newyork city
5. Pacific institute of Culinary Arts In vancouver.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

student...
What's your source of info? Just curious, becuase it appears you left off some fairly competent schools.


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Whoa jonny did you back the wrong horse.

The New England Culinary Institute  has real world experience (every class in real-life-serve-to-the-public restaurants) 2 count'em TWO _paid_ internships and a 7:1 student:teacher ratio. That's not a statistic or an average, it's a rule. No class is permitted to have more than 7 students in it. No other culinary school in the world can touch that kind of personal attention. They have culinary & pastry concentrations, a Bachelors degree offered, and a 100% graduate placement record. Lemme see CIA touch those stats.

Also deserving of mention is the University of Gastronomic Sciences in Italy. More academic than vocational, it is the only fully accredited gastronomic university in the world.


----------



## ccase39 (Mar 22, 2005)

I do have to say that I have nothing but great things about the New England Culinary Institute. The few graduates I have had the pleasure of working with were top notch. I do wish I would have known more about it when I made my decision, but I still believe what you get out of any culinary school is up to you.


----------



## ironchefms (Jun 9, 2005)

if you have an interest in good Louisiana cooking, Chef John Folse has a great program at Nicholls State University, http://www.nicholls.edu/jfolse/


----------

